# New  A.0 Smith Heat Pump Water Heater.



## Brian26 (Mar 31, 2018)

I just swapped out my 5 year old GE Geospring for this unit. The Geospring was still running flawless and I installed it at my mothers house. I took advantage of the local utility instant and mail in rebates and got it for $550. The previous Geopsring was almost free with the generous rebates 5 years ago and figured I would try out a more efficient new model. I have a whole house electricity monitor and it seems to run less than the Geospring. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/A-O-Smith-...Water-Heater-with-Hybrid-Heat-Pump/1000213655


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 31, 2018)

Not much difference  . From 3.25 to 3.42 . $550 is a good price though.


----------



## begreen (Mar 31, 2018)

How does the AO Smith compare? Any reason for choosing over another?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 31, 2018)

Only drawback iv found with the GE is the recovery rate. But i guess thats the nature of these things. Iv compensated by turning the water temp up to 140 which takes care of it somewhat, but thats as high as it goes. Works fine for a few adults but if you have teenagers in the shower all bets are off!  That is a built in limiter when it come to hot water wasters ,cold showers.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Add a mixing valve. That will help. A family of more than 3 needs a 80 gal and all will be good. Actually all hp units should be an 80 gal Plus mixing valve.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 6, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Works fine for a few adults but if you have teenagers in the shower all bets are off!


Install a timer valve on the hot water line...you get 15 minutes of hot water...then all cold. Bet that wraps things up quickly!


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 7, 2018)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Add a mixing valve. That will help. A family of more than 3 needs a 80 gal and all will be good. Actually all hp units should be an 80 gal Plus mixing valve.



Agree that HPWHs should be big enough to serve the needs (I got an 80 when they were very hard to find).

That said, heating the water to a higher temp and mixing it down to get more volume will hurt the effective COP a lot.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 7, 2018)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Add a mixing valve. That will help. A family of more than 3 needs a 80 gal and all will be good. Actually all hp units should be an 80 gal Plus mixing valve.


I used a  regular 30 gallon electric with 6 people for years with no problem. 50 in a HPWH is plenty for the now 4 of us. If i use Hybrid Mode or High Demand mode (which i do on occasion,guests staying over ect)which is quick recovery mode, it just utilizes the resistance elements more and cost more to run. ID only be giving the teenagers the opportunity to waste 80 gallons of hot water instead of 50 if i upsized. Once it starts getting cold they get the message quick. No plan to upsize. No reason and 80 pound teenage girl and a 65 pound 11 yr old boy needs an 80 Gallon water heater to get a hot shower.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 7, 2018)

brenndatomu said:


> Install a timer valve on the hot water line...you get 15 minutes of hot water...then all cold. Bet that wraps things up quickly!


No need, with a 50Gal HPWH both teenagers can get 15 to 20  hot shower back to back . If they go much longer they get cold water anyway. So self regulating.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Apr 7, 2018)

I am talking about the availability of hot water in hp mode only. I agree about the teenagers, but if they are in first, its you or me with the cold shower. Yes the cop goes up but still cheaper than using the elements. It also increases the size of your tank. Plus spring, summer and fall I want it to run more for more de-humidification.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 9, 2018)

STIHLY DAN said:


> I am talking about the availability of hot water in hp mode only. I agree about the teenagers, but if they are in first, its you or me with the cold shower. Yes the cop goes up but still cheaper than using the elements. It also increases the size of your tank. Plus spring, summer and fall I want it to run more for more de-humidification.


All good SD ,i stopped timing my showers after the kids years ago.I do like that de-humidification though.


----------

